# Freeport/Galveston fishing partners



## mohabta

Hi everyone,

My name is Mohab , I recently moved to the US , been living in Houston for a year now and never tried fishing here. I grew up in Dubai UAE and I used to go out saltwater offshore/onshore fishing almost every single week.

Unfortunately , I dont know anything about fishing here and I dont know anyone who can guide me.

I am really looking for people to fish with here and keen to know more about the different techniques used here.


Not sure if the fishing techniques and the tackle I have from Dubai can be used here but I used to target Kingfish , Trevallies , Cobias and Tuna.

I prefer , Light top water casting, slow/fast jigging and micro jigging as well.

( I also do have my own youtube fishing channel and love videography if anyone find that interesting )


I hope I get to know more fishing buddies here and if any one has an extra spot on their boat and would be kind enough to throw me an invite, I will be happy to contribute in for gas, drinks and help with preparing tackle , cleaning the boat etc.


Thank you


----------



## dk2429

Awesome man, hope you can find someone.. I wouldn't mind hooking up with you but I honestly am not the brightest on the waters around here either unless it comes to bass fishing the lakes here in Texas. There's wayyyy more knowledgable people on here than I can care to count.. I'd recommend you to a guy on this board going by the username "sgrem" as a guide, but I'm not sure if he does too much offshore. 

I as well have a fishing YouTube channel.. Send me a link to your channel and I'll give you a sub.

Welcome to the US bud!


----------



## Sgrem

Plenty of state water trips when the weather is right.

Never fished Dubai but I'm sure your gear is similar although techniques are adjusted thru the seasons and targeting different species.


----------



## dk2429

sgrem said:


> Plenty of state water trips when the weather is right.
> 
> Never fished Dubai but I'm sure your gear is similar although techniques are adjusted thru the seasons and targeting different species.


Lol yeah I was got thinking if their fishing over there is much different... I'm sure it gets a lot deeper quicker over there than it does here.

But yeah dude, if you need a guide sgrem is the one to go to!

Don't be afraid to try out something different too! The Texas coast is one of the best in the country for inshore trout/redfish/flounder fishing.


----------



## Sgrem

Black drum and sheepshead run right around the corner!

Trophy trout now for a few months for those hard core grinders....


----------



## mohabta

dk2429 said:


> Awesome man, hope you can find someone.. I wouldn't mind hooking up with you but I honestly am not the brightest on the waters around here either unless it comes to bass fishing the lakes here in Texas. There's wayyyy more knowledgable people on here than I can care to count.. I'd recommend you to a guy on this board going by the username "sgrem" as a guide, but I'm not sure if he does too much offshore.
> 
> I as well have a fishing YouTube channel.. Send me a link to your channel and I'll give you a sub.
> 
> Welcome to the US bud!


Thank you ! . I am still a beginner when it comes to Fresh water , but I would LOVE to try it out

Following is the link to my channel :
https://www.youtube.com/mohabta/


----------



## mohabta

sgrem said:


> Black drum and sheepshead run right around the corner!
> 
> Trophy trout now for a few months for those hard core grinders....


WOW, That is very impressive !
I would love to join ,

The gear I have is actually good for inshore casting and ~100ft deep jigging. its considered light gear.

~20lb up to ~45lb braided lines and leaders.


----------



## Benny ReelGame

Send me a PM nephew is going to be doing Wahoo & Tuna trips out of Galveston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohabta

Benny ReelGame said:


> Send me a PM nephew is going to be doing Wahoo & Tuna trips out of Galveston
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent , Thank you Benny !


----------



## mohabta

I am trying to refresh this thread . still looking for fishing buddies


----------



## mohabta

mohabta said:


> I am trying to refresh this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . still looking for fishing buddies


. ....


----------



## photofishin

my suggestion is to monitor this portion of the forum (crew wanted). When a good weather window happens, especially in the middle of the week, you'll see captains looking for crew who have experience and their own gear to help cut the overall cost of a trip. If you're very flexible (sometimes with just a day's notice) and you are a hard worker on board (meaning you pull your weight in helping clean, split costs etc) then you'll likely be able to get on some trips. Typically I've found, depending on the boat, costs to go to the floaters to catch tuna range in $175-$350 range x 3-4 people. These trips aren't for the first time offshore guy...as you're going 120-150 miles offshore and fishing for up to 30 hours. I'm 58 and out of shape and it beats my rear every time but I love it and have had the pleasure of fishing with several awesome 2cool boat captains.


----------



## mohabta

photofishin said:


> my suggestion is to monitor this portion of the forum (crew wanted). When a good weather window happens, especially in the middle of the week, you'll see captains looking for crew who have experience and their own gear to help cut the overall cost of a trip. If you're very flexible (sometimes with just a day's notice) and you are a hard worker on board (meaning you pull your weight in helping clean, split costs etc) then you'll likely be able to get on some trips. Typically I've found, depending on the boat, costs to go to the floaters to catch tuna range in $175-$350 range x 3-4 people. These trips aren't for the first time offshore guy...as you're going 120-150 miles offshore and fishing for up to 30 hours. I'm 58 and out of shape and it beats my rear every time but I love it and have had the pleasure of fishing with several awesome 2cool boat captains.


Thank you for the suggestion ..I hope I get lucky one day with a trip .. been fishing offshore all my life .. but didnt get a chance to get on a boat since I moved here to the US. ... I am a hard worker onboard but problem is im only available on weekends &#128542;


----------



## photofishin

mohabta said:


> Thank you for the suggestion ..I hope I get lucky one day with a trip .. been fishing offshore all my life .. but didnt get a chance to get on a boat since I moved here to the US. ... I am a hard worker onboard but problem is im only available on weekends &#128542;


that tends to be the challenge as most captains don't have a problem using their regular crew on weekends. You might check with your management and see if you have the ability to take PTO with just a few days notice...the problem, especially in the winter-early summer, is that weather windows are few and far between and timing them with a weekend is just plain luck.


----------

